

Feature Req: Some UI indication for news.yc internal posts (like this one)? - pramodbiligiri

I would like to know if a given link points to an external article or is only a news.yc thread. Currently I use the status bar to check. Anyone else feel the same?
======
epi0Bauqu
There is a UI indication--there is no domain next to the title.

~~~
tuukkah
Doesn't work for me at least, not explicit enough.

------
tuukkah
Sure. And to propose a design: Simply don't link the title, as there's the
"discuss" link anyway. To indicate submissions that contain editorial text,
"discuss" might be replaced with "read and discuss".

~~~
aston
The title's big, and the discuss link is tiny. Bad idea dropping the big
target, I think.

~~~
tuukkah
Well, as the discuss link is somewhat important anyway, maybe it should be
bigger :-)

